# Oakley Splice vs. Zeal Aspect



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I borrowed my friends Zeal's with the photochromatic lens for a day a couple of seasons ago and was definitely impressed with them. while not perfect, it's definitely better than having a low light lens on for a cloudy morning and then being blind in the afternoon when the sun comes out or vice versa. Bolle also makes photochromatic lenses, I believe they're called Modulator... IIRC they make them for a relatively cheap set of goggles too, less than $100


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Zeal undoubtedly makes great lenses. But like lise has stated, they aren't perfect. Mainly because they aren't instant changes. They gradually shade or unshade so there is a delay.

As for the Oakley Splices, I love those goggles. I used to hate the design, but I have since grown fond of it. The lack of the nose piece adds more peripheral vision that you would think. This is because us snowboarders have to turn our head to one side to look forward. Nose pieces usually intrude into our vision. Not so with the Splice. I am also a fan of Oakley's lens construction. I have already slammed my Splice into the ground a couple of times and they are still near perfect condition.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How is the fit and peripheral vision on the Zeals? I have a pretty standard medium face. I love the peripheral vision on the Splices. Definitely better than my current Smith Phenoms. Judging by pictures I'm not sure that the Zeals would offer any improvement in this category. I tried the Oakley Crowbars as I can get them in polarized for around $90 and I thought the peripheral view in those sucked.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

well since I'm assuming you're male, you'd be looking at either the Link or the Dominator I believe they're called with the PPX lens. The aspect is woman's specific... The Link is better than the Dominator vision wise (I used these without the PPX) the PPX I tried was the Dominator model. The crazy thing is they make a wide view goggle in the Eclipse I think it's called but that one only comes in polarized not PPX. Stupid if you ask me but I don't work for them.

I haven't used the Splices outside of trying them on in the store but I'd say the peripheral is better on those than either of the PPX Zeals


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok I stand corrected they do make the Eclipse in a photochromatic model... it's called SPPX. Seems to be sold out everywhere but that would be the model you want if you want both wide field of vision and the photochromatic lens. I use the VZ Feenom's which have super wide field of view and these were on par or better peripherally when I tried the regular version.

Now that I know they make it in photochromatic I may have to pick these up myself!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just bought the Splices. That's a big step for a self proclaimed Oakley hater. I can't fond any Zeals local and don't want to purchase without trying first.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There's no reason to hate Oakley. Just because they are a name brand. I'm sure you'll be a convert once you see how well they are made.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah, I hated them from years ago. I had a buddy who could get me deals but none of their sunglasses ever fit me right. My biggest concern is fogging. I know a few people who have had fogging issues with Oakleys in the past ands fogging is a major issue for me. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Their sunglasses never fit me either. No brand does lol. I don't own a single pair of sunglasses because none of them fit.

As for fogging, I've never had a fogging issue with either my A-frames or Splices. One thing you have to remember is that you should never wear them on your forehead. It is less of a problem if you wear a helmet and put the goggles on top of there though. Another problem comes from people taking their goggles off on the mountain. When you put the goggles back on, you have trapped cold air inside causing condensation from the heat inside the goggle.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm just a heat furnace. Fogging has always been an issue for me until I got me Phenoms. I really wish that Smith would make another polarized option besides the copper. It's just too dark for pretty much anything but a bluebird day.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm like you, I fog up with just about any goggle so for me it's always more about how long it takes to fog rather than will they fog. I was super close to buying the Phenom's with the fan on them when I bought my VZ Feenom's but my boy had them and everytime we were on the mountain they wouldn't be working right.

Good luck with the Splice's, they're solid for sure and I totally hear you about not being able to try things on. I've definitely made the mistake of buying goggles (spy orbits) on-line that never came close to fitting properly.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I can say a couple of things straight away. First of all, I love this H.I. Amber polarized lens! It's a rainy dreary day out here and they handle he flat light 100x better than the Smiths. I don't foresee any low light issues out of these. However, the surround foam is not as comfy as the Smiths. They're not uncomfortable by any means, but I think Smith is the best in the biz in this department.

I really want to test this lens in bright light. For a polarized lens they're not dark at all. I think I may end up grabbing a new polarized lens for my Smiths for straight bluebird days. That lens is definitely ideal for those conditions. I definitely have to take better care of these. I let my Smith lenses get beat up too much. Most of the scratches are definitely on me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well crap. I'll be returning them tomorrow. I knew they weren't as comfy as my Smiths but after getting home and comparing them, the difference is night and day. Once again Oakley let's me down. I gave them another chance, but I'm officially over them as an optics company. I love their lenses, but hate their frames. Damn it. I was really digging that lens. 

Guess I'll just be buying a low light lens for my Phenoms.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely returning. The Smiths are just too comfy. I've already placed an order for the Sensor Mirror lens. After rechecking my polarized lens, they're a little scratched up, but pretty much cosmetic only - nothing that really impacts the optical quality of the lens. They're good to go. The combo of the polarized lens and the sensor mirror should have me plenty covered.

Not to mention that I'm now looking at spending $40 instead of $165. This is the route I should've taken from the beginning, I just allowed it to get inside my head that I NEEDED new goggles. Thank God Oakley still can't make a frame that fits me! It saved me $115!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, you'll love the blue sensor mirror if that's the one you got. My girls has those on her Smith's and it's the best lens for just about all conditions you can get. I have like 4 lenses for my VZ's because I need them depending on the conditions, she has 2... the sensor and a polarized for bbird days. You'll be straight


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, they're the blue ones. I figure they'd ne the best second lens to pair with the polarized.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The only days she has any issues with the blue sensor is when it's super overcast and/or dumping in which case it doesn't matter what type of lens you have everything is flat and you cant see more than a couple of feet in front of you anyway. I have a yellow lens for those days but even that thing sucks when it gets super gnarly


----------

